# Walkers Sarnie Crisps



## Vicsetter (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone tried them, personally I think they are pretty dire, they mainly taste of vinegar and as to encouraging the use of crisps as a filling for a sandwich  thats 20g carbs for the crisps plus 2 slices of bread.

I know the Macmillan charity do good work, but have you seen their 30 cakes recipes for their latest promotion of a coffee morning!


----------



## Radders (Sep 4, 2016)

Oooh, crisp butties.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 4, 2016)

I used to eat crisp sandwiches in my youth!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Sep 4, 2016)

Crisp butties are just wrong on so many levels. Now if you said a bacon butty then you can sign me up right now


----------



## khskel (Sep 4, 2016)

Used to love a crisp butty........got to be Seabrooks crisps and cheap white bread


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 4, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Crisp butties are just wrong on so many levels. Now if you said a bacon butty then you can sign me up right now


Whats worse is they show a bacon butty with crisps in it!  Mind you it looks like granary bread


----------



## weecee (Sep 4, 2016)

Fresh crusty chunky bread with double layers of crisps is just yum yum yum


----------



## AJLang (Sep 6, 2016)

Yum I haven't eaten a crisp butty in a long while...now I want one


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 6, 2016)

The sausgae and brown sauce flavour are very nice.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> The sausgae and brown sauce flavour are very nice.


But not as nice as a real sausage and brown sauce butty...


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 6, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> But not as nice as a real sausage and brown sauce butty...



Thats very true.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 6, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> The sausgae and brown sauce flavour are very nice.


Just today tried some. Never, ever again. My solicitor will be in touch about your recommendation. Trauma, distress, heartburn, ...and that was just the dog. An ill conceived abomination. Should've listened to Vicsetter.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2016)

Abandon that theory. My solicitor likes them. Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2016)

The only ones I didnt really like was the Cheese, cucumber and salad cream flavour.
Mmmmm Sausage and brown sauce.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 7, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> The only ones I didnt really like was the Cheese, cucumber and salad cream flavour.


Cheese, cucumber and salad cream is a flavour? 

I adore fresh, crusty bread and I really enjoy a good crisp bechdan* but ...the Carbs! They'd destroy my readings and would mean I couldn't eat for a week!!

_* say it like the Bach in JS Bach but with an 'e' as in 'Meh!' instead of the 'a' ...then add Dan ...rhymes with Beckdan_


----------



## Stitch147 (Sep 7, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Cheese, cucumber and salad cream is a flavour?



Yep, and not a very nice one. Id rather have the same thing as a sandwich which would taste better!!!


----------



## Abi (Sep 7, 2016)

What wrong with a real cucmber, cheese and salad cream ( or better still- onion) sandwhich ( on soy and linseed bread or a low carb wrap/ protein roll if you want to be more blood glucose friendly)
That flavour of crisp sounds plain wrong


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2016)

Abi said:


> What wrong with a real cucmber, cheese and salad cream ( or better still- onion) sandwhich ( on soy and linseed bread or a low carb wrap/ protein roll if you want to be more blood glucose friendly)
> That flavour of crisp sounds plain wrong


My main problem would be the inclusion of a 'salad cream' flavour - yuck!


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 7, 2016)

Abi said:


> What wrong with a real cucmber, cheese and salad cream ( or better still- onion) sandwhich


...only everything! 

Do you know what's in Salad Cream? Mainly Vinegar, Rapeseed Oil, Mustard, Sugar & Cornflour. It's only there to mask the awful taste of the cheese and cucumber


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

We used to travel to Guide camp with all our kit on the back of a truck (would't be allowed these days)...and we always ate crisp butties en route.  Happy days. Does anyone else remember putting the empty packets in the oven.  They shrunk down into little squares of hard plastic and the printing and colours remained perfect.  We stuck safety pins on the back to make brooches!


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> We used to travel to Guide camp with all our kit on the back of a truck (would't be allowed these days)...and we always ate crisp butties en route.  Happy days. Does anyone else remember putting the empty packets in the oven.  They shrunk down into little squares of hard plastic and the printing and colours remained perfect.  We stuck safety pins on the back to make brooches!


Typical soft Guides ...we Scouts used to squirt Brown Sauce into the empty packets, blow them up, then 'pop' them over unsuspecting younger Scouts (and the occasional Leader) ..._wot larks Pip! Wot larks! _


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> Typical soft Guides ...we Scouts used to squirt Brown Sauce into the empty packets, blow them up, then 'pop' them over unsuspecting younger Scouts (and the occasional Leader) ..._wot larks Pip! Wot larks! _


You were very naughty Jonsi.  No wonder my dad told me not to trust boys.  
Us Girl Guides reserved brown sauce for more ladylike purposes.  If you put your badge in a bit of brown sauce and left it overnight it came up beautifully shiny. I was a good girl I was.


----------



## Jonsi (Sep 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> I was a good girl I was.


I've noted the use of the Past Tense.

...do tell


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> We used to travel to Guide camp with all our kit on the back of a truck (would't be allowed these days)...and we always ate crisp butties en route.  Happy days. Does anyone else remember putting the empty packets in the oven.  They shrunk down into little squares of hard plastic and the printing and colours remained perfect.  We stuck safety pins on the back to make brooches!


Who was the first lunatic to discover that? You can't accidentally put an empty crisp packet in the oven.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> I've noted the use of the Past Tense.
> 
> ...do tell


Oh...you'll learn, you'll learn.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Who was the first lunatic to discover that? You can't accidentally put an empty crisp packet in the oven.


Probably the same person who discovered you could put an old 78 on top of an upturned pudding basin, pop it in the oven and...hey presto...a wonky black fruit bowl.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Who was the first lunatic to discover that? You can't accidentally put an empty crisp packet in the oven.


Apparently it still works...you just need to use plastic packets and not foil:


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes, they're lovely. Now go and have a nice lie down, or at least find something nicer to play with, there's a good girl.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 7, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Yes, they're lovely. Now go and have a nice lie down, or at least find something nicer to play with, there's a good girl.


That's your name off my Christmas list Mikey.  No beautiful hand-crafted keyring for you...oh no.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 7, 2016)

Result!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 9, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Probably the same person who discovered you could put an old 78 on top of an upturned pudding basin, pop it in the oven and...hey presto...a wonky black fruit bowl.


Sorry to be pedantic here, but you need a vinyl record to make a bowl. 78s were made of shellac & don't melt very well


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Sep 9, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Sorry to be pedantic here, but you need a vinyl record to make a bowl. 78s were made of shellac & don't melt very well


I'm a big fan of pedantry and quite happy to be on the receiving end...for a change.


----------



## mikeyB (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm a fan of pedantry too, but I'm on an order now, so I can't go near schools, and ... Oh, hang on, wrong perversion.


----------

